# Vorstellung von Ruppi



## ruppi (1. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich hier neu bin  wollte ich mich und mein Teichprojekt mal kurz vorstellen.
Zu mir: 32 Jahre alt, 2 Kinder, noch nicht verheiratet ;-) , eigene Garage mit  Haus daneben, von Beruf Elektromeister und gelernter DDR Bürger!!!
Zum Teich: der ist schon ausgebaggert und ringsum eingefasst- Grösse  ca 11x15x2m Volumen ca 200m³. (Bilder stell ich Anfang nächster Woche ein) Es soll ein Schwimmteich werden- ohne Fische. Da das Frühjahr nun näher rückt beschäftige ich mich seit ein paar Tagen wieder mit dem Teichbau und wollte euch mal meine Vorstellungen darlegen und ein paar Fragen loswerden.
Also, Da bei uns ab einer Tiefe von 50cm der Sand anfängt- ohne Steine oder andere spitze Sachen wollte ich 500er Vlies unter die Folie legen. Als Folie sollte PVC in schwarz oder dunkelgrün und 1,5mm Stärke zum Einsatz kommen. Den oberen Bereich wollte ich Vermörteln und darin gleich Steine, Pflanzkörbe, Rohre usw. einbetten. Grundsätzlich habe ich ein sehr schmales Budget für das Projekt so das beim letzten Punkt die Verbundmatte von NG ausscheidet (die ist bestimmt Super aber mir viel zu teuer- ich brauche ca 200m²). Da ist schon meine erste Frage- hat jemand eine alternative dazu??? Ich habe überlegt evtl. Kunstrasen als Mörtelträger zu benutzen- hab da eine Firma ausfindig gemacht die das sonst teure Zeug gebraucht und recht günstig vertreibt. Jeden anderen Vorschlag zu alternativen nehme ich dankend an.
Ebenfalls dankbar bin ich für jeden Tip wo ich Vlies, Folie und Technik günstig beziehen kann.
Als Filter wollte ich einen Schlammabscheider mit anschliesendem Pflanzenfilter direkt im Teich errichten. Den Wasserstand im Schlammabscheider will ich mit einer Pumpe absenken – durch den entstehenden Höhenunterschied soll das wasser vom zB Teichboden nachströmen.  Hat das jemand schon mal gebaut und kann mit eine ungefähre Grössenordnung für die Pumpe und die Zuleitungsrohre aus dem Teich geben?! 
Als Ansaugstelle plane ich den Gund auf 2m, dann auf dem Tablo bei ca 1m und einen Oberflächenskimmer. Die einzelnen Stränge möchte ich gern separat abschiebern können- nächste Frage: Welche Schieber gibt es dafür und wie ist das im Winter?? Können die im Wasser bleiben oder muss ich diese ausbauen.
Eine weitere Frage die mich beschäftigt- Fische. Eigentlich möchte ich keine da Fische ja bekanntlich Dreck machen. Ein Bekannter sagte mir aber letztens- Fische fressen aber auch zB Mückenlarven und anderes Getier was im wasser so rumschwimmt- und damit hat er recht… Macht es Sinn ein paar einzusetzten und nicht zu füttern??
Letzte frage für Heute: Ich habe vor die Dachentwässerung von meinem Hausdach (eine Seite ca 100m²) mit einzuleiten. Nun habe ich eine Kupfer Dachrinne verbaut und bin mir nicht sicher ob das geht da angeblich Kupferionen zb Algen abtöten- wär ja nicht schlimm aber wie ist das mit anderen Wasserpflanzen??

So das war es erst mal- ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiter helfen.

Grüsse
ruppi


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo ruppi, erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo Ruppi,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichfreunden 

Das liest sich ja alles ganz schön was du da planst 
Hast du dir evtl. ein paar Zeichnungen angefertigt, so das man sich ein Bild von deinem Plan machen kann?
Auch wenn ihr ab 50 cm nur Sandboden habt, würde ich eher dickeres Vlies nutzen. Die Druckbelastungen wenn jemand ins Wasser geht können dir deine Folie leicht beschädigen.
Dieses Vlies kannst du dann auch nochmals auf die Folie legen, mit einer Drahtbürste etwas aufrauhen und schon kann das Vermörteln losgehen.
Die Einleitung vom Dach würde ich nicht machen, schon garnicht wenn da eine Cu- Rinne dranhängt ( Cu ist Gift im Teich), denn alles was sich an Blättern und Blütenstaub auf dem Dach ablegt kommt damit als Nährstoff in den Teich und führt somit zu Algen.
Mit deinem Vorfilter 





> Schlammabscheider


kann ich jetzt nicht so wirklich was anfangen, evtl kennt sich jemand anderes damit aus. Ich denke ein Sammelschacht in dem man den Zufluß abschiebern kann und dann einen Schwerkraft Siebfilter sollte da das optimale darstellen.
Die Schieber bekommt man in jedem gut Sortierten Teichbedarf bzw in der Bucht, nimm nicht die ganz billigen die halten meist nur einen Sommer und wenn möglich setze Verschraubungen, falls sie doch mal getauscht werden müssen.
Folie würde ich nur Schwarze nehmen, da du ja eh oben alles vermörteln willst wäre das raus geschmissenes Geld.


> ungefähre Grössenordnung für die Pumpe und die Zuleitungsrohre aus dem Teich geben?!


Ich denke eine 10.000 Pumpe sollte reichen, ich würde eine Pumpe für die Trockenaufstellung nehmen und immer an die VDE denken  . Aber als Elektriker solltest du dich ja da auskennen 
Die Anbindungen von Skimmer und Boden würde ich mit DN 110 KG Rohr machen. So können die nicht so schnell zuwachsen und wenn sie irgend wann nicht mehr genug Wasser durch lassen kann man Sie per Hochdruck super reinigen.


> Können die im Wasser bleiben oder muss ich diese ausbauen.


Klar bleiben die drinne dafür sind sie ja da.


> Eine weitere Frage die mich beschäftigt- Fische. Eigentlich möchte ich keine da Fische ja bekanntlich Dreck machen. Ein Bekannter sagte mir aber letztens- Fische fressen aber auch zB Mückenlarven und anderes Getier was im wasser so rumschwimmt- und damit hat er recht… Macht es Sinn ein paar einzusetzten und nicht zu füttern??


Es gibt viele Tiere die sich über Mückenlarven bzw Mücken hermachen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Mücke die dich sticht aus einer Pfütze oder Regentonne stammt höher. Von daher mußt du keine Fische einsetzen.

Ämmm waren das jetzt alle Fragen, hoffe ich konnt dir weiter helfen. Die anderen werden sich bestimmt auch noch melden und den ein oder anderen Tip für dich haben.

mfg René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo Ruppi,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.



> Eine weitere Frage die mich beschäftigt- Fische. Eigentlich möchte ich keine da Fische ja bekanntlich Dreck machen. Ein Bekannter sagte mir aber letztens- Fische fressen aber auch zB Mückenlarven und anderes Getier was im wasser so rumschwimmt- und damit hat er recht… Macht es Sinn ein paar einzusetzten und nicht zu füttern??



Da kann ich Dir __ Moderlieschen wärmstens empfehlen, diese sind sehr pflegeleicht und
fressen Dir vor allem Mückenlarven weg. Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische, ca. 20 - 30 Stück
als Anfangsbesatz sind völlig ausreichend. Da diese Fische sehr klein sind und auch nicht gründeln, sind diese für einen Schwimmteich absolut kein Problem.

LG Markus


----------



## LotP (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo Ruppi, willkommen hier.



ruppi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Welche Schieber gibt es dafür und wie ist das im Winter?? Können die im Wasser bleiben oder muss ich diese ausbauen.


letztens mal gelesen, dass man für die schlieber ruhig 30-40€/Stück ausgeben soll, da die auch sicher dicht sind. Bei billigeren muss manchmal mit dichtmasse nachgearbeitet werden - was ich persönlich vermeiden würde. Solange dir die Rohre nicht durch Frost platzen sehe ich auch kein Problem  mit den Schiebener. Habe jedenfalls noch nie gelesen, dass jemand mit denen im Winter Probleme hat.



ruppi schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage die mich beschäftigt- Fische. Eigentlich möchte ich keine da Fische ja bekanntlich Dreck machen. Ein Bekannter sagte mir aber letztens- Fische fressen aber auch zB Mückenlarven und anderes Getier was im wasser so rumschwimmt- und damit hat er recht… Macht es Sinn ein paar einzusetzten und nicht zu füttern??
> 
> Grüsse
> ruppi


Wie der Moderliesenchenking bereits geschieben hat - __ Moderlieschen sind gut geeignet. Alternativ - etwas schöner anzuschauen, da farbig - Regenbogenelritzen (auch Rainbowshiner, Notropis Chrosomus genannt). Im Endeffekt machen sie das gleiche... Mückenlarven fressen. Nachteil an diesen ist, dass sie im Vergleich etwas teuerer sind. Gleichzeitig haben wir aber hier im Forum jemanden, der die züchtet und verkauft. Somit kann man die teueren Tierhandelspreise etwas umgehen. (Und sind auch nicht immer leicht aufzutreiben) Habe meine auch von ihm und kann micht über Qualität/ Preis/ Lieferung nicht beschweren. Mal noch ein Link zu dessen Forumsprofil: Mitglied WP-3d


----------



## ruppi (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Moin

Also erst mal Danke für die vielen Tipps. Mit der Dachrinne ist zwar schade- is aber wohl besser so. Mit den Fischen muss ich dann mal sehen- die Regenbogenelritzen gefallen mir ganz gut. Wie ist das mir der Vermehrung?? Nicht das ich nach ein paar Jahren ne Fischsuppe habe 
Zur Pumpe- auch wenn ich Elektriker bin- oder gerade deswegen- soll diese ins Wasser. Ein 30mA FI davor und gut. Die VDE ist ein Regelwerk und damit keine Gesetzliche Vorlage sonden eine Empfehlung.
Weiterhin habe ich wie versprochen ein paar Fotos und eine Prinzipskizze vom Filter angefügt. Die Folie im Teich dient nur als Regenschutz- leiche hatte ich kein Gesammtbild zur Hand- muss ich heute mal noch eins machen

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo Ruppi,



> Mit der Dachrinne ist zwar schade- is aber wohl besser so



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Bisher hat doch keiner geschrieben, dass Du das Wasser nicht einleiten kannst.
Ich für meinen Teil nehme das Dachrinnenwasser schon für den Teich her.
Es gab hier im Forum schon mehrere Diskusssionen diesbezüglich.a
Allerdings würde ich dir schon raten das Dachrinnenwasser dann über einen Filter laufen zu
lassen, um nicht unnötig Nährstoffe in den Teich zu befördern.
Ich habe eine Regenwasserzisterne und Pumpe dann von dort das Wasser in den Teich.
Dass sich die Kupferdachrinne negativ auf die Pflanzen auswirkt, kann ich an meinem Teich
nicht feststellen.
Ich denke die größere Sorge wäre da für Fische angebracht, aber auch diesbezüglich kann
ich bis jetzt noch nichts negatives sagen.

LG Markus


----------



## Olli.P (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hi,

auch wir leiten das Regenwasser zu 99% in den Teich. Allerdings achten wir darauf, das der erste Schwall in die Botanik geht, so dass der Dreck erst gar nicht im Teich landet. Und dann kommt bei uns ein Rohstück mit Damenstrupf als Fitler auf das Fallrohr und ab geht's inn Teich.

Und auch bei uns hat es bislang noch nix ausgemacht, das ein Teil der Dachrinnen aus Cu ist. :smoki


----------



## ruppi (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Moin

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder von der Terrasse aus. Diese soll noch verlängert werden (ca 2m) und stützt sich dann auf dem Fundament im Teich ab. Eine weitere Skizze über die Aufteilung stelle ich noch ein.
Gestern hab ich mal wegen den Kugelhähnen geschaut- DN110 ist Preislich ja sehr intensiv- mit 30-40€ ist da leider nichts getan...

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Moin

Ich habe mal eine grobe Skizze angefertigt. So soll´s werden 
Kennt jemand im Grossraum Leipzig/ Delitzsch/Bitterfeld eine Firma- oder noch besser jemanden Privat der Teichfolie vor Ort schweisst?? 

Grüsse
Ruppi


----------



## ruppi (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Keiner ne Meinung???


----------



## ruppi (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Moin

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden- auch wenn´s sonst keiner tut…
Also am WE startet mein Teichprojekt- die Grundlegende Planung hat sich seit Februar nicht geändert. Vielleicht äussert sich noch jemand dazu- wär schade wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert und danach Sprüche kommen wie: …das hätt ich dir auch davor sagen können…
Eine Frage zum Vermörteln hab ich jedoch noch. Ich habe hier und da gelesen das der Beton keinen Kontakt zur Folie haben soll- WARUM?? Zement Reagiert meines Wissens nach nicht mit PVC.
Die Verbundmatte ist mir immer noch zu teuer. Ich habe jetzt bei einem Baustoffhändler mechanisch verdröseltes Vlies gefunden- das ist schön locker und verbindet sich recht gut mit dem Beton. Allerdings dringt die graue Masse durch das Vlies durch und liegt somit auf der Folie. Eine Idee dies zu vermeiden wäre zB Unterspann unter das Vlies zu legen- sozusagen als Trennschicht. Aber warum…?
Was ich immer noch suche ist ein talentierter Folienschweisser im Raum Leipzig/Delitzsch!!! Es sind ca 15m Naht zu schweissen. Oder könnte ich das auch mit Quellschweissmittel verbinden? Wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen??

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten 

Ruppi


----------



## tomsteich (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Hallo Ruppi,

wenn sonst keiner antwortet 

Wenn der raue Zement tatsächlich, so wie Du schreibst, direkt bis auf die Folie kommt, würde dieser ja durch das Gewicht von mehreren Tonnen Wasser darauf gedrückt. Ich würde mir Gedanken machen, ob die Folie das aushält.

Letztendlich läuft das Wasser (auch bei der Verbundmatte) ja auch hinter die Vermörtelung. Deine Folie (sollte locker in der Grube liegen) presst sich durch den Wasserdruck in die Grube. Diese wird sich dann noch etwas nach unten bewegen, Dein Mörtel auf der Folie aber nicht, d.h. dann reibt eventuell Mörtel auf Folie(?). Falls mal an einer Stelle etwas reisst, bildet sich dort vielleicht eine scharfkantige Stelle, welche dann auf die Folie drückt(?).

Nicht ohne Grund besteht deshalb wahrscheinlich die Trägerschicht der Verbundmatte aus einer PVC-Folie, welche dann mit Deiner Teichfolie verklebt wird (nur, damit diese beim Mörteln nicht herunter rutscht). Die einzelnen Bahnen der VM werden dann dicht verschweißt (eine Sch...-Arbeit sag ich Dir). Die Klebestellen zwischen VM und Folie werden auch die Befüllung aus o.g. Grund nicht alle aushalten. Das macht hier aber nichts, da hier nur 2 PVC-Folien aneinander liegen.

Es gibt aber hier im Forum einige, welche ein Vlies für die Vermörtelung genommen haben. Da scheint es auch keine Probleme zu geben. Wahrscheinlich haben diese aber eine Variante genommen, wo der Mörtel nicht so ohne Weiteres durch geht(?).

Anstatt der ´grauen Masse` (keine Fertigmischung verwenden) kannst Du auch Weißzement nehmen und diesen einfärben. Nach dem Aushärten musst Du (außer bei Trasszement) vor dem Befüllen noch ca. 1,5 Wochen regelmäßig die Wanne spülen und wieder abpumpen, bis der ph-Wert im normalen Bereich ist. 

Das Geld für einen Folienschweißer würde ich mir sparen. So groß ist Dein Teich ja nicht. PVC-Folie kannst Du in jeder beliebigen Form im Internet günstig bestellen. Der Aufpreis gegenüber den Standardmaßen beträgt i.d.R. maximal 1 Euro. Dafür sparst Du, je nach Teichform, jede Menge Euros für den ganzen Verschnitt. 

Wenn Du die Folie schon gekauft hast, dann kannst Du es auch selbst machen, wenn es nur um die eine Naht geht und Du Dir das zutraust.

Viel Erfolg 

Thomas


----------



## Gladiator (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Beim Bild vom Längsschnitt..

ist das links bei der terassenverlängerung der Gelbe Strich ein Holzbalken oder sowas? 
oder was ist das genau? 
ist so wie ich sehe ein Stück im Wasser. Wenns Holz ist, keine gute idee..


----------



## ruppi (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung von Ruppi*

Ja -das ist die Abstützung der Terrasse. Die wird aus Holz und stützt sich unten aber auf einer Stütze aus Edelstahl ab. Diese steht direkt auf der Betonmauer und wird mit einer foliendurchführung nach außen geführt.
Die Folie möchte ich gern an der Betonmauer schweissen. Wenn ich es dort aus einem Stück mache bilden sich riesige Falten.

Grüße
Ruppi


----------

